# I need a ECM and wire harness need help



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

My ECM is burnt along with the wire harness looks to be only the connector in the middle is burnt need advice on where to go and what I need to get to fix this . And can I just pick up a ECU online and get it programmed thanks in advance
2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4t


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Well that would be a PCM and you should figure out why you burnt it up before you melt another one.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> Well that would be a PCM and you should figure out why you burnt it up before you melt another one.


Well do you have any ideas what part of the wire harness goes to so I can check everything


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ravenv12 said:


> Well do you have any ideas what part of the wire harness goes to so I can check everything


looks like we’re both wrong. Manuals refer to it as ECM 😂. Anyways it’s all the same thing. I’ll get a list of what it plugs to. Give me a few minutes


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> looks like we’re both wrong. Manuals refer to it as ECM 😂. Anyways it’s all the same thing. I’ll get a list of what it plugs to. Give me a few minutes


I just now noticed I didn't put ECM LOL I was in a rush. So I had some engine codes and I replaced all the parts and I noticed that the wires on the thermostat was corroded so I cleaned them up still got the code that the thermostat was not working correctly car is running great I just bought this car and now I'm having a second guesses LOL .. nice thing is there's a lot of room under the hood. To work on the car LOL I have a bunch of cards coming in for it it is just I went and looked at it earlier I was like telling myself it has to be the ECM so I went out there and checked it. do you know if I can just end up replacing the connector that's burnt out on The wire if so do you have a place where I can get it from or am I going to have to get a whole new wire harness. And I have looked over the car very closely I've been underneath the car multiple times I have looked around for leaks and everything else there is no burnt wires really anywhere except on the ECU itself and the wire harness connector. There is a wire cut that doesn't go anywhere I haven't been able to figure that out maybe that is what shorted it out because it is a live wire. But yeah wire diagrams would be nice I'm thinking about maybe hitting the junkyard for a wire harness .. any places you could recommend to get a ECU online?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

yes you can replace just the connector that plugs into the ECM, but you will need the tool. I use a tool for working on MOLEX which usually gets the job done. You would have to transfer one wire at a time but better than replacing the whole harness.

does the connector have a label on it? I’m looking for x1, x2, or x3


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> yes you can replace just the connector that plugs into the ECM, but you will need the tool. I use a tool for working on MOLEX which usually gets the job done. You would have to transfer one wire at a time but better than replacing the whole harness.
> 
> does the connector have a label on it? I’m looking for x1, x2, or x3


It's the one in the middle of the ECM .. it's pretty cold outside I'm not going to go back out tonight LOL.. if you know where to get the plug and the tool at I might go that route. I've heard of people getting the ECM wet and shorting it out is there a possibility that this is what happened to this one ? and the few websites I've seen are pretty decent prices for ecm with programming


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ll just assume that is x2. Honestly I’d go cut one off a junk car. But I know salvage yards usually don’t like that.
I can give you the name of the pin extraction tool


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> I’ll just assume that is x2. Honestly I’d go cut one off a junk car. But I know salvage yards usually don’t like that.
> I can give you the name of the pin extraction tool


So if I cut it off the junk car .. can I just cut the one off my car one wire at a time and connect it to the new one with wire connectors ? And can I use any ECM because I know the junk yard sales and really cheap and they have three vehicles down there right now pretty much the same year with the same engine I don't know how much the dealership would charge me to reprogram the ECM although that's why I was looking online.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Terminal tool - J-38125-12A


I personally bought a MOLEX tool instead since it was a lot cheaper and had more applications.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ravenv12 said:


> So if I cut it off the junk car .. can I just cut the one off my car one wire at a time and connect it to the new one with wire connectors ? And can I use any ECM because I know the junk yard sales and really cheap and they have three vehicles down there right now pretty much the same year with the same engine I don't know how much the dealership would charge me to reprogram the ECM although that's why I was looking online.


I don’t know about ECM plug and play without programming. Maybe someone else here can add some knowledge on that.

there won’t be any splicing. The connector has pins crimped onto each wire that can be extracted and inserted into another connector. I’ll show you an example since I have one laying around.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> I don’t know about ECM plug and play without programming. Maybe someone else here can add some knowledge on that.
> 
> there won’t be any splicing. The connector has pins crimped onto each wire that can be extracted and inserted into another connector. I’ll show you an example since I have one laying around.


The only thing is what if I start pulling the wires out of the plug and where it's burnt at the wires are burnt really bad ? Inside the plastics connector from looking from the outside all the wires look fine.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ravenv12 said:


> The only thing is what if I start pulling the wires out of the plug and where it's burnt at the wires are burnt really bad ? Inside the plastics connector from looking from the outside all the wires look fine.


At that point you could make a splice if needed


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

So your basically just relocating the wires to a new connector. No splicing.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

K20-X1









K20-X2









K20-X3


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> So your basically just relocating the wires to a new connector. No splicing.



What's the name of the tool? I've looked around online and I haven't been able to find a new connector if for some reason I can't get one from the junk or do you know where I might be able to get a new connector at online ?


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> So your basically just relocating the wires to a new connector. No splicing.


It's definitely X2 because the codes I have is for the thermostat and the crankshaft position sensors and crankshaft actuators I ended up replacing those parts and still have the codes.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

The connector is called K20-x2

try part number - 88988931


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly unless you know what you’re doing you should probably just replace the harness.

Or find a totaled Cruze. Cut it’s connector off. And solder end to end.

While it is possible to source the parts and repair it yourself. I don’t recommend it. It’s almost always a waste of time and for what? An OEM look? It’s certainly not cheaper if you value your time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenv12 said:


> My ECM is burnt along with the wire harness looks to be only the connector in the middle is burnt need advice on where to go and what I need to get to fix this . And can I just pick up a ECU online and get it programmed thanks in advance
> 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4t


If you are methodical and not in a rush, changing out the connector isn't bad. Go to an LKQ or Pick-N-Pull type yard and cut off as much of the harness as you can reasonably reach. This way if you do have to splice a few wires, you will have plenty. When you find a potential donor, copy the VIN and do a VIN search to see if the vehicle is compatible. I only say that as a precaution only as I am not that versed on the connectors.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I can’t imagine how soldering the wires can possibly be faster than the 10 seconds it would take to transfer each wire. He could probably have to the entire connector transferred over in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Of course take precautions and take your time so you don’t get pins placed in the wrong slot.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> I can’t imagine how soldering the wires can possibly be faster than the 10 seconds it would take to transfer each wire. He could probably have to the entire connector transferred over in less than 30 minutes.


Assuming you dont break any of the terminals doing so. These GM connectors are pretty fragile. Easily broken even with the proper pin removal tools. These aren't like your weather pack or DT connectors.

And if that happens you need to recrimp and were back to trying to source parts off the internet.

Soldering end to end is the safest method. And most mechanically inclined people know how to make a solder but connection. Many people's extent of knowledge with crimping are those silly connectors you put a pliers on.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Assuming you dont break any of the terminals doing so. These GM connectors are pretty fragile. Easily broken even with the proper pin removal tools. These aren't like your weather pack or DT connectors.
> 
> And if that happens you need to recrimp and were back to trying to source parts off the internet.
> 
> Soldering end to end is the safest method. And most mechanically inclined people know how to make a solder but connection. Many people's extent of knowledge with crimping are those silly connectors you put a pliers on.


I forget not everyone is as mechanically inclined. I still think the best method would be to move
Pins and if needed then solder.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> If you are methodical and not in a rush, changing out the connector isn't bad. Go to an LKQ or Pick-N-Pull type yard and cut off as much of the harness as you can reasonably reach. This way if you do have to splice a few wires, you will have plenty. When you find a potential donor, copy the VIN and do a VIN search to see if the vehicle is compatible. I only say that as a precaution only as I am not that versed on the connectors.


You said you have been search to see if the vehicle is compatible if it's compatible I still have to get a programmed correct because the VIN number will not be the same one as on my vehicle? I'm planning on going down to the junkyard here in a few days. So I can pick up the wire harness and possibly a ECM


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ravenv12 said:


> You said you have been search to see if the vehicle is compatible if it's compatible I still have to get a programmed correct because the VIN number will not be the same one as on my vehicle? I'm planning on going down to the junkyard here in a few days. So I can pick up the wire harness and possibly a ECM


Most cars you will need need to match a certain digit within the vin or match the model of ECM that the car is using. I am not sure if the same applies to the Cruze.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> Most cars you will need need to match a certain digit within the vin or match the model of ECM that the car is using. I am not sure if the same applies to the Cruze.



okay thanks I am going to end up going to the junkyard here in the next day or two and try to get everything I need . I know they have a few cars in my year along with the 1.4 l turbo and they don't care about cutting the wire harness they charge you the full price so the wire harness and then depending on how much of the wire harness you cut off they charge you extra money for each foot of the wire you cut off. So all together should be under 30 bucks for the wire harness and then 45 for the ECM they also charge a core charge for the ECM that's a few bucks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are planning on replacing the ECM, that is what you need to do a VIN check for to see if it has what your Cruze has. Go online and get the VIN of the junked Cruze. Then look up the options the Cruze came with. This will take a little effort, but well worth it.
or - Find the RPO codes on your glove box and take a good picture of them. Compare them to the RPO codes on the junk Cruze. This is a bit more tedious. 


Yes, you will need to have it programmed by the dealer. You may want to search for one that is willing to do this before you start. You may just for grins, ask what they would charge you to install a new one.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You don't need any special tools to repon an ECM connector.

All you need is a very small pick/awl or a strong safety pin, and a small flathead screwdriver or even Swiss army knife. 

I'd reuse any terminals that appear nice and shiny and clean and tight. And replace any that don't or were near/in the burnt areas.


----------



## Johnny_13 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ever find out what caused it? My 2013 Cruze 1.4 fried on those same pins it looks like.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Johnny_13 said:


> Ever find out what caused it? My 2013 Cruze 1.4 fried on those same pins it looks like.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnny_13 said:


> Ever find out what caused it? My 2013 Cruze 1.4 fried on those same pins it looks like.


No I did not nothing was wrong with the wire harness other than the connection. I sent out a junkyard computer to a guy up in Ohio he also wanted my old computer so he could just clone the computer over to the new junkyard one. If you do have to get another computer I would recommend make sure you get matching numbers. I did overnight shipping and he did overnight shipping back to me. I cut the wire harness off of it two junkyard cars got them less than $10 for both I tried doing the pins first but the plastic clips I end up breaking on the first one so the second one I soldered the wires together from my old harness to the new plug. Car been running great. I'm assuming what happened was water got up in the connection. No more check engine lights better gas mileage everything's been working as it should.


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

If you plug another ecm into it without reprogramming it then it goes into security mode. I bought one to have a stock tune on a rebuild and it didn't work out so I had mine tuned back to stock. I think the vin has to be rewrote to match the other components in the car, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Kyle32 said:


> If you plug another ecm into it without reprogramming it then it goes into security mode. I bought one to have a stock tune on a rebuild and it didn't work out so I had mine tuned back to stock. I think the vin has to be rewrote to match the other components in the car, but I'm not certain.


Yeah you're right that's why I sent out the junkyard ECM I actually got it on eBay for like 20 bucks and then sent my old one with the junkyard one the guy just cloned my data from old ECM to the junkyard one off of eBay I did try plugging the ECM in just to see what would happen the car would not crank up I wasn't expecting it to do that anyway. 
He also told me my ECM would probably be able to get it fixed if I wanted to but I did not go that route because it would cost more I used flashmastersecm.com I believe it was $69 for them to do the programming as soon as he got the ECMs he did it the same day and mailed it out the same day and like I stayed I also paid for the extra shipping I want an overnight shipping both ways by USPS the express mail package that I use was a flat rate $30 excellent place to use. And they always was very nice on the phone when I called.


----------

